

Seth Godin: The New Business Toolbox - noinput
http://www.skillshare.com/classes/business/The-New-Business-Toolbox-Help-Your-New-Business-Do-It-Right-The-First-Time/1185976550/

======
noinput
OP here: I just enrolled in this (really looking forward to it as a Seth fan
myself) and Skillshare has a referral link that gives $10 off:
[http://skl.sh/1d1vWdC](http://skl.sh/1d1vWdC)

If it doesn't work, reply here so I can take the link down, if it does, enjoy
the discount.

------
JustinBlaird
The first thing I saw was a giant pop-up obscuring the content, so I
immediately hit my back button.

